# canned or fresh corn



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

what would be better fresh corn from the cob or canned. i dont have any canned corn now but it is not that big of a deal for me to run out and get some


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'd say canned,as it's been cooked and most likely will stay on the hook better.but i'm just a casual carper,unlike the little sprout crappielooker  
i haven't heard any talk of using fresh either.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Thats easy, fresh white sweet corn rolled around in butter and covered in salt and pepper is the best! It goes great with a hamburger on the grill and a cucumber tomato salad mixed with Wishbone Itallian Dressing and Miracle Whip!! Get it now as corn on tyhe cob its pretty much outta season where I'm at unless you like field corn.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you didn't have to say that while my stomach was growling    
there's woman selling it right aroundthe corner from me,and she always has some great corn  
'bout time to go see her again.

ps..............why would anyone want to ruin a good ear of corn with pepper?


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Misfit, I had never put pepper on corn until like 2 weeks ago when a buddy recommended it and I enjoyed it as I love pepper. For each ear of corn, I use 1/4 stick of butter, 2 tablespoons of salt and a 1/2 teaspoon of pepper.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i HATE pepper  
except i do salt and pepper my eggs since my uncle used to put it on them in while frying,on our camping trips,and i had no choice,so i got used to it


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

Smallie Gene said:


> Misfit, I had never put pepper on corn until like 2 weeks ago when a buddy recommended it and I enjoyed it as I love pepper. For each ear of corn, I use 1/4 stick of butter, 2 tablespoons of salt and a 1/2 teaspoon of pepper.


2 tbl spoons? Can you taste the corn then?


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Fresh ground black pepper for corn-on-the-cob, YES!
Rub it down with a slab of butter on a piece of bread, then eat the bread too.
Corn is good cold, too.
Also, how do you eat yours? Side to side like a typewriter or around and around?


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Side to Side. When I get done eating a piece, my face looks like a friggen glazed donut! And the wife really likes it when I have butter dripping out of my beard and mustache.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

fresh corn are for me..and the answer to the thread..
i use canned corn to fish with..


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

So do the carp eat it typewriter style too?

Sweet corn has to have pepper! I think my style is pretty much like Smallie Gene's. And at times I look that way when I am finished as well. But then I usually get the butter and corn off my face with the dribbled tomatoes that have to be sliced and eaten in the leftover stick of butter/salt/pepper on my plate.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> And the wife really likes it when I have butter dripping out of my beard and mustache.


 yours too,eh  

wish i could type a post on here as fast as i can type out an ear of corn


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry peeps o the perch, this thread has really gone off on a tangent! Found this tidbit about sweet corn:


> Sweet corn is a relatively recent development, becoming popular chiefly since the American Civil War period. The sweet corn we know today was discovered in 1779 in an Iroquois village along the Susquehanna River in central New York, but did not become a food commodity until the 1840's when horticulturists developed sweeter varieties. Sweet corn was primarily a minor or local crop for fresh markets in the United States until after World War II.


My answer to the original question, neither canned nor fresh. On the rare occasion when I go for carp I use Spoon Size Shredded Wheat (or Muzzy fish points  )


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Whats "best"..if i can get fresh sweet corn off the cob...i prefer that, they are also called corn "pips" in some circles.
I to use canned sweetcorn most of the time, but if i can get the whole kernals off the cob i use them before canned.
Trick is to boil the cob til the kernals are tough enough to pluck off without busting them....i think they are a much better bait than plain canned corn...IMO.
They take on flavors and colors great too....just like canned corn, but they are a lot tougher and dont fall off as easily as canned.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

if i know for sure that they will eat it strait away,
ill go with maize,but for most fishing i use canned.

i have as of late been getting loose,and mixing a
can of Pescaviva into the spod mix along with the
regular sweetcorn.i do think the extra bit of flavor
helps a great deal.however i only do this when things
are slow


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Greg, man whats been going on ?? Hows the fishing been up your way?

I have fished a ton this year and of course have been sticking to my flavored "corn" hook baits, plus ive been using a few other baits...but the corn still shines.
I have been trying Tiger Nuts & Maple Peas too, but they wont catch like good ole corn does.

Also the OCC guys have been experimenting with home-made corn pips with GREAT results.....we've been hammering the carp all summer and expect the fall bite to produce some monsters.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

no doubt greg.. u been hiding from everyone ehh??  
i think my fall bite have already started today..  as timjc would say.. i got my smell of victories all over my van..


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i just ran out and got a can along the way


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I didn't get to experience "the smell of victory" today but I was only out a couple of hours.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

I ain't hiding .....the fishing is about as good as
one could expect in Aug.with 80+ degree days,and
75+ degree water temps.....  i ussually take
Aug easy and plot my course for fall.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I like to use corn cut off the cob so the kernals are big and whole. They stay on the hook much better than the dinky kernals out of the can.
Silver Queen corn is working well right now.
I use it raw-don't cook it.












"Summer is corn between your teeth and butter and your chin"
Calvin and Hobbs

"Corn on the cob is nothing more than a butter and salt delivery device"
Lewzer


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

its all depends on when the canned corn you got was processed.. i find that if i buy canned corn around this time of the year, the kernals are bigger than say around december.. the best brand that i found to have the biggest size kernals are from aldi's.. trust me, i go through corn like you wouldn't believe.. lol
i would rather eat those fresh ones off the cob anyday.. the fish just have to starve.. heh heh..


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I tried both but canned seemed to work best for me personally. Just my .02


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

what if u threw out the entire cob with the corn in the area would that keep them in the area


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

plugged them off the cob first..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I too prefer the big kernals off the Cob, but i dont cut mine off, instead i'll boil the corn on the cob for about 2 mins. to toughin' the up, then just pluck them off whole, that is with sweetcorn i do.

I just got 16 big ears of feild corn yesterday after my river trip.....they are perfect, not as soft as sweetcorn, but not yet dried and hard like they will be in a few more weeks. I didnt even boil these and they plucked off pretty easily without busting the kernals.
I have many tubs of them soaking in flavors right now..come on fall!!!

I to wouldnt throw the whole ear of corn in, besides i think it would float..lol.
Just go buy ya a 50 lb. bag of feild corn from the local feedstore and pour a few lbs. in a bucket, cover it completely with water for atleast 3 days, then pour into a big stock pot and boil for 30-45 mins.....then chum til your hearts content. A 50 lb. bag will not cost more than $6...campared to $.33 a can for sweetcorn.

Scott


----------

